# L4400



## wmmichael20 (Apr 22, 2010)

well I am new to this though I have worked with tractors b4 (I worked 4 firestone for 5 years) my wife and I aquired 62 acres and now I want to buy a tractor and am thinking thaty the l4400 should just about fit all my needs for the time being and most likely the future I was just wondering what everybodys thaughts were on the unit and if there is annything I should watch out for thanks


----------

